# Own Me Before You on Blu-ray or DVD on August 30 or Own It Early on Digital HD on August 16!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> A testament to the transcendent power of love”
> 
> - Joe Dziemianowicz, New York Daily News
> 
> ...


----------

